# ASA What class are you shooting in 2014?



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am going to shoot open a again, I screwed around and didn't win out.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Padgett said:


> I am going to shoot open a again, I screwed around and didn't win out.


Ya,but you can't hit crap.Lmao
Seriously,we did have a blast last year and made some major improvements.
This year,we kick butt!!!!!!!!!

However,I am in Senior Open-over 50.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Some of us Super Seniors on the State level have thought of shooting both Open C and Super Senior. Don't know if the State has some requirement. Maybe Super Senior first and Open C second for qualifying....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Some of us Super Seniors on the State level have thought of shooting both Open C and Super Senior. Don't know if the State has some requirement. Maybe Super Senior first and Open C second for qualifying....


You can't go from Super Senior to Open C..... Open C is for NOVICE shooters just a FYI


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I've shot just 1 local ASA shoot so I don't really know what class I'll shoot in. I had to shoot in the Unlimited Class due to my arrow speed but I have since fixed the arrow speed problem with lighter limbs and a heavier arrow, I'm now shooting 294fps


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Making the move from Unlimited to Open A or Known 50. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

Since I won out of semi think I might try my hand at traditional. Them stick bows are a lot of fun.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Going to try and not win out of Senior Master class in 2014.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> You can't go from Super Senior to Open C..... Open C is for NOVICE shooters just a FYI


And maybe the rules need clarified?
Open C - No restrictions on age or sex. 40 yards, 280 FPS, Known This class is reserved for participants who shoot at the novice level in the open equipment class in their state, or that won less than $400.00 in prize money in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition *in any class that competes at 40 yards or less*. At any point during the season that a competitor in Open C earns more than $400.00 they are required to compete in their choice of Hunter or any other higher open class.

Just saying........


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> And maybe the rules need clarified?
> Open C - No restrictions on age or sex. 40 yards, 280 FPS, Known This class is reserved for participants who shoot at the novice level in the open equipment class in their state, or that won less than $400.00 in prize money in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition *in any class that competes at 40 yards or less*. At any point during the season that a competitor in Open C earns more than $400.00 they are required to competes in their choice of Hunter or any other higher open class.
> 
> Just saying........


That is of the rules.......but your missing one small part......if yould like to know you can pm me ....


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Won state last year in C, I. Didn't win out but I think I should move up. Can't decide whether to shoot a or b. I don't really like known so a may be best. Any thoughts?


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Open C was $300 to win out last year. I won out of C in the first 2 shoots I made.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

jbeasleyshoot said:


> Won state last year in C, I. Didn't win out but I think I should move up. Can't decide whether to shoot a or b. I don't really like known so a may be best. Any thoughts?


What State? With the way state imposed rules are you might already be on the move out list. Some one takes Champion in either Bow Novice or Open C and you're moved out. I ain't sayin' it's right, but that the way it is.....


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

OK is the state but I think if you win state you should move up personally. I'm never gonna get better unless I shoot with. Guys that are better than I am. I took 10 years off and got back in last year and had never shot known till then. To be honest I don't think I shoot any better on known than I do unknown because its all in my head.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Shot open B last year didn't care much for the known yardage. kinda took the fun out of it for me so I'm heading to open A.
Mommas shooting womens open A. 

Last year was our first year for ASA and we are hooked don't think we'll ever go back to IBO


----------



## Turner27 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ended up winning the Classic in C last year so I have to make a move. If practice stays on track I will be heading to A


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Known 20


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Garceau said:


> Known 20


..........Dang!


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll be shooting Senior Masters Class again next year --- don't really care about movin out of it to "The Pearly gates Class".


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

That would be Open A yet again.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

K45 to Open C...can I do that?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

SET THE HOOK said:


> K45 to Open C...can I do that?


You night be able too - depending how ya did in K45


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Not real good


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

No you can not move from K45 to Open C




SET THE HOOK said:


> K45 to Open C...can I do that?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

n2bows said:


> No you can not move from K45 to Open C




How about YA to Open C ?...


----------



## Turner27 (Aug 28, 2011)

n2bows said:


> No you can not move from K45 to Open C


Actually if u did not win up to K45 and u didnt win any money in that class then u can move wherever u want. Until u win money in a higher class u absolutely can move down


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

SET THE HOOK said:


> How about YA to Open C ?...


No. You can not move from YA to Open C either.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

No. You can not. For a shooter to move from K45 to Open C, would definitely have to be a decision made by the competition committee. So unless there are some unusual circumstances, No you can not move from K45 to open C




Turner27 said:


> Actually if u did not win up to K45 and u didnt win any money in that class then u can move wherever u want. Until u win money in a higher class u absolutely can move down


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

n2bows said:


> No. You can not move from YA to Open C either.



So let me get this straight, You got a kid in Young Adult, finishes low in the standings every shoot, doesn't cash a check ever and he has to go to Open B or K45?. That's kind of putting them where they don't belong..

I shot Metro last year and was 13 down I believe on the weekend, and was just wondering on the YA thing for my kid.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Turner27 said:


> Actually if u did not win up to K45 and u didnt win any money in that class then u can move wherever u want. Until u win money in a higher class u absolutely can move down



that kind of makes sense. I shoot one ASA a year, I was planning on staying in K45..that got me thinking about my kid in YA who turned 18, where he should go next year.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Open C is reserved for shooters who are truly novice shooters. 




SET THE HOOK said:


> So let me get this straight, You got a kid in Young Adult, finishes low in the standings every shoot, doesn't cash a check ever and he has to go to Open B or K45?. That's kind of putting them where they don't belong..
> 
> I shot Metro last year and was 13 down I believe on the weekend, and was just wondering on the YA thing for my kid.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

n2bows said:


> Open C is reserved for shooters who are truly novice shooters.



So since its reserved for novice shooters, we should only see novice scores?


----------



## Turner27 (Aug 28, 2011)

Open C is open to anyone who has not won their way out of Open C and has not won any money in a higher class. Technically you could put yourself in open pro for a complete year and if you dont win any money then u could shoot open C the following year. At the classic there was a guy in C that had competed in pro in IBO.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Open C is FAR from a novice class. Same as bow novice. 30 up scores and sometimes more is definatley not a novice shooter. I have shot a bow for years, never really go into the 3d thing until last year. The year before I shot 2 asa's just for a feeler to see if it was something Id enjoy, I shot hunter class that year. Last year I set up a open class rig, 2 shoots and I was won out of C, but it wasnt because of my yardage judging...Im what people call a dot shooter. If I know how far it is, chances are its hit. 

I won out of C by shooting high on the known part of the course. I never shot up in the unknown. West monroe for example, We shot the known first, walked off that course at 20 up, shot the unknown and shot 1 down. I finished in 2nd place. I found out I wasnt a novice, although I didnt have any 3d experience. Had I known I could shoot the scores I did, id have went straight to K45 or K50.

Im by NO MEANS tooting my own horn, just speaking from my experiences and how things played out for me. I enjoy seeing some people Iv met on the ranges just as much as I enjoy shooting.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Turner27 said:


> Open C is open to anyone who has not won their way out of Open C and has not won any money in a higher class. Technically you could put yourself in open pro for a complete year and if you dont win any money then u could shoot open C the following year. At the classic there was a guy in C that had competed in pro in IBO.


Your post is so wrong......you might want to read the rules a little more....you can not shoot pro in asa one year not win any money and move down to open c.... nice try though


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

n2bows said:


> No. You can not move from YA to Open C either.


Depends on work you are. I know of a kid that shot open c at pro/ams even won money but was aloud to shoot ya at state championship per mike t


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I think a better question is what class will the ladies be shooting? Open B is gonna have all of about 6 people in it now, thanks to WK45.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Why couldn't a Y.A. move to Open C? The guy that broke the record for the highest score in Bow Novice this yr @ Metropolis came from the Y.A. class, and had done quite well in Y.A. So if they can go to Bow Novice...why couldn't they go to Open C? 

I shot Bow Novice this yr and I received a letter from ASA a month or so after the Classic, telling me I had won over $300 for the yr and had to move up. In that letter, it gave a list of which classes I could move to for 2014 and Open C was one of them. I don't have an Open setup or anything so that will be a whole new ball game for me. As high of scores as there was in B.N. class with equipment restrictions...I anticipate Open C requiring 40+ up for the weekend to get a top 5 and or podium finish.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Going to the new Senior BH class for 2014. Shot BN this past year which was my first year in ASA. I don't consider myself a novice any longer. I didn't win a penny, but I'm not going to be a career BN shooter either.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Open C is gonna be about like K45 is now, but the scores will be slightly higher. I wish Open C would have been all known when I shot in it. I love shooting Known yardage. Separates the shooters from the judgers.

Although tons of people argue the fact that you have to have the ability to do both to be a true archer. While I agree with that on some level, I disagree with it on several other levels.

Only complaint I ever hear of shooters in Open B is that they hate shooting the known day because of the "dot shooters". Known is more of consistency. And it seems like the dot shooters float by on the unknown, just to blow up the known. Im curious to see if ASA has more known classes this upcoming year. There was talk of a pro known class. Im wondering if thats gonna be the K50?


----------



## Turner27 (Aug 28, 2011)

K50 is the pro known class. Thats what Cousins shoots when he attends an ASA. Also word is that Jesse Broadwater will be shooting ASA K50 this year


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Logjamb said:


> Making the move from Unlimited to Open A or Known 50. Haven't decided yet.


As good as you judge yardage......go to open A!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm not hearing any news lately of making K50 a pro class. Currently it's a "semi" pro class that is open to Pro's or anyone else who wants to pay the entry fee and play. 

There was rumor of a manufacturer putting pro type contingency in K50...... and another rumor that ASA would respond by making K50 a pro class (meaning $275 entry). 

My opinion is that Known Pro needs to become a reality for all the reasons I've stated before. But, doing it in this manner will likely kill it for at least some time. K50 grew some this year and appears to be on course to grow quite a bit next year.....unless you up the entry fee to $275. To my knowledge, all of the "regulars" in K50 are paying our own way. That higher entry fee will either make sure I move out or at least limit my attendance heavily; I think there are many others that feel the same way.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

This is a tough question for me. I shot out of K45 this year. I will either shoot Senior Open or K50. 

- I am not keen on paying the higher entry fee for K50. 
- My mediocre yardage guessing skills have deteriorated after shooting K45 for 1.5 years.
- On good days I think I could be modestly competitive and have fun in K50. But I am not getting younger! 
- I have a short draw and to get over 283 fps might not be real easy and couple that with weak judging...........it may get ugly shooting unknown.
- Shooting K45 this year without the 14 ring was not nearly as much fun. If they bring the 14 back it would lean me towards K50.
- I like the idea of shooting with guys in my age group (Senior Open).
- I like the idea of shooting with some of the "super" shooters in K50.
- I did not shoot any IBO last year. If that is an option this year I will probably shoot Senior Open in ASA.
- Locally there are many more folks shooting Open than K50 which makes Open more attractive.
- Prior to K45 I always shot Hunter class (pins) even when shooting from the open stakes in local tournaments. So shooting Open would be something new.
- I was disappointed in how I performed in K45 this year which makes me want to take on K50.........but the higher entry fee sucks.
- The fact is that yardage guessing is a serious challenge for me. I really enjoy archery challenges and it is what attracted me to competition.
- Senior Open offers a more complicated "game" challenge.

Whatever I shoot it will be a *BIG* step up! But it is a fun hobby so there is really no wrong choice. I just need to decide on what this years primary "challenge" will be. 

I would not be at all surprised if one day there is a "Senior Known" class. The Known classes have become so popular it only makes sense that one day their will be a customer base for "Senior Known".


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

If K50 is made a Pro class I will DEFINITELY not be shooting K50!!! I also enjoy shooting indoor spots with both freestyle and BHFS gear and I sometimes shoot IBO. I am not turning Pro across the board even if the K50 entry fee is $75............ Unless of course someone wants to pay my expenses across the board and I do NOT mean just entry fees! I have no desired to be a _self_ proclaimed pro.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Crow Terminator said:


> Why couldn't a Y.A. move to Open C? The guy that broke the record for the highest score in Bow Novice this yr @ Metropolis came from the Y.A. class, and had done quite well in Y.A. So if they can go to Bow Novice...why couldn't they go to Open C?
> 
> I shot Bow Novice this yr and I received a letter from ASA a month or so after the Classic, telling me I had won over $300 for the yr and had to move up. In that letter, it gave a list of which classes I could move to for 2014 and Open C was one of them. I don't have an Open setup or anything so that will be a whole new ball game for me. As high of scores as there was in B.N. class with equipment restrictions...I anticipate Open C requiring 40+ up for the weekend to get a top 5 and or podium finish.


Well to answer a little to your post.....I do believe that when he was in YA (PINS) he was under still a child (under 18) ...This being also a 30yard class was a way that also, allowed him to go to bow novice which is an ADULT labled class, and is also a 30 yard class. 

With the person your speaking of won is amount he then did move up to men's hunter at the classic. 

Now, if '''HE""" wanted to move to open "C" I don't see a problem with it, as it would be a) a change in disipline.... and will have a have a set-bumpout still if im not mistaken. 

People...just wait a little bit....you'll be getting your rules and paperwork soon enough  Just be ready for the start of the 2014 year come the end of January


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

i tried to fix a few things in my post....but i am at work, and as a result, i was timed out.... To give the quick version to the fix....

The person that was spoken of...was a kit....he shot in young adult PINS a 30 yard class...went to being an adult and shot adult BOW NOVICE class. then moved to HUNTER when he won out of bow novice...

THis being a 40 yard class....a change in equipment guildlines...would give him the chance to go to open C ......


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> i tried to fix a few things in my post....but i am at work, and as a result, i was timed out.... To give the quick version to the fix....
> 
> The person that was spoken of...was a kit....he shot in young adult PINS a 30 yard class...went to being an adult and shot adult BOW NOVICE class. then moved to HUNTER when he won out of bow novice...
> 
> THis being a 40 yard class....a change in equipment guildlines...would give him the chance to go to open C ......


Tim,

If a person wins out of Bow Novice, then goes on to compete in the Hunter class (40 yards). They are no longer a Novice. And that means that they would not be eligible to compete in Open C.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

SMshootsmathews said:


> I think a better question is what class will the ladies be shooting? Open B is gonna have all of about 6 people in it now, thanks to WK45.


The Womens Known 45 was a class that was GREATLY needed.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the actual rule to Open C..... Please read it CLOSELY....
Open C - No restrictions on age or sex. 40 yards, 280 FPS, Known
This class is reserved for participants who shoot at the novice level in the open equipment class in their state,* or that won less than $400.00 in prize money in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition in any class that competes at 40 yards or less.* At any point during the season that a competitor in Open C earns more than $400.00 they are required to compete in their choice of Hunter or any other higher open class. 


This is from 2014 rules


----------



## Warrior8577 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thinking about shooting the new Senior Hunter class, anyone else?


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Tim,

I did read the rules closely. And I do understand the rules. And I do understand the intent of the rules. And I still stand by what I said in previous post. 




bhtr3d said:


> Here is the actual rule to Open C..... Please read it CLOSELY....
> Open C - No restrictions on age or sex. 40 yards, 280 FPS, Known
> This class is reserved for participants who shoot at the novice level in the open equipment class in their state,* or that won less than $400.00 in prize money in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition in any class that competes at 40 yards or less.* At any point during the season that a competitor in Open C earns more than $400.00 they are required to compete in their choice of Hunter or any other higher open class.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kelly....trust me I know exactly what your talking about. If I had it invisioned my way....bow novice would be a 2 year cap...3yrs max (for certian reasons) this along with how open c was 2yr max...3yr cap. 

but this is of a tournament model structure......

ASA is a business, so it works in a different plan structure.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

n2bows said:


> If a person wins out of Bow Novice, then goes on to compete in the Hunter class (40 yards). They are no longer a Novice. And that means that they would not be eligible to compete in Open C.


Read the rules of scoring arrows; "only need touch the line." Pretty darn simple. The line might be pulled a 1/4", but the if arrow is touching the line it's given the higher score.

Apply to "40 yards and any class" and you got the same thing as "only need touch the line."

People have to understand, Novice isn't novice per sa. People have been shooting these "novice" classes for years and haven't advanced because they haven't won out. 
Ie, you can $250.00 for ten years and keep on being in the novice classes. I believe LD Falks told me the same thing just two years ago when a State Bow Novice Champion was moved out. I complained. The person won some odd $20 at the championship, won by default and had never even placed at any state level or national event. He remained Bow Novice when all said and done.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Gonna try to shoot outta open B


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Gonna shoot some Pro/Ams for the first time in 2014 in the Hunter class.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> i tried to fix a few things in my post....but i am at work, and as a result, i was timed out.... To give the quick version to the fix....
> 
> The person that was spoken of...was a kid....he shot in young adult PINS a 30 yard class...went to being an adult and shot adult BOW NOVICE class. then moved to HUNTER when he won out of bow novice...
> 
> THis being a 40 yard class....a change in equipment guildlines...would give him the chance to go to open C ......


I realize this...I was responding to Kelly who was saying that people from the Y.A. class couldn't shoot in Open C. I was just giving an example of someone that did what he said couldn't be done, except it was in Bow Novice instead of Open C. It doesn't matter anyway...if a person shoots well, they are gonna eventually win out and move on.

These things can be tricky. I won over $300 but didn't really have but one decent finish and that was a 3rd....and that was only because the scores were really down @ Florida. If I would have shot the Florida score at the other venues...it wouldn't have cracked top 10. A great example..at the Classic I shot my highest score ever and it only hit 7th. The score I shot in Florida would have only gotten 22 there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SET THE HOOK said:


> So let me get this straight, You got a kid in Young Adult, finishes low in the standings every shoot, doesn't cash a check ever and he has to go to Open B or K45?. That's kind of putting them where they don't belong..
> 
> I shot Metro last year and was 13 down I believe on the weekend, and was just wondering on the YA thing for my kid.


I'd call ASA and talk to them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

n2bows said:


> Open C is reserved for shooters who are truly novice shooters.


so is bow novice, but there's guys in there who have been shooting it for years.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i was not in favor of the changes to open c...just creating another "pro" novice class. adding 10 yards beyond the "pro" novice class and allowing open equipment didn't seem to add much to the game.

the elimination of unknown yardage might bring in more shooters (open to debate pending factual data) but it also dilutes some of the other classes that are unknown.

as it stands now only the pro classes and the senior open classes are unknown...takes away something from the game imho.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure open A is all unknown but im with ya. To me that was what set 3D apart from dots


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jbeasleyshoot said:


> I'm pretty sure open A is all unknown but im with ya. To me that was what set 3D apart from dots


Pro(s) all unknown
Semi all unknown
Open A all unknown
Unlimited all unknown
Women's A all unknown
Master senior all unknown
Super senior all unknown
Mens senior all unknown
mens limited all unknown


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

carlosii said:


> I'd call ASA and talk to them.


just looked at rules YA goes till 18..He will just make it for Metropolis.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

It's funny to me to see all the fuss about moving around in classes, UNLESS you have won out of an upper class, I can't see any reason why a person can't move down or around....if they win more than a couple they will be pushed up anyway so I guess I don't see the issue. If the young man wins out of young adult and wants to try Open C, heck why not? If he wins there then he has to move up anyway.

So far I have shot Open C, Open B, then I dropped to the Hunter Class for a couple of years to hang with some buddies that all shot hunting setups, now I'm going to jump back up to Open A to avoid the dot-shooters on known day in Open B. 

I shot against a few of those "dot" shooters like CMA and I can tell ya, he told it like it is....if they can see it, they can hit it! I shot with a fella named Dwayne in Paris my first year in the Hunter Class. on the unknown day I beat him by a couple of points. The next day he came and put a Royal beating on me by shooting 20+ up. The man could shoot!

I have nothing but respect for them and their ability to shoot, but I would like to see known classes for them and unknown for judgers for each class. IMO it would alleviate the overcrowding and some of the complaining.

I've had tremendous fun trying out the different classes and learned a lot from each. Until they begin bumping people of out classes due to size, I say let anyone play.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> i was not in favor of the changes to open c...just creating another "pro" novice class. adding 10 yards beyond the "pro" novice class and allowing open equipment didn't seem to add much to the game.
> 
> the elimination of unknown yardage might bring in more shooters (open to debate pending factual data) but it also dilutes some of the other classes that are unknown.
> 
> as it stands now only the pro classes and the senior open classes are unknown...takes away something from the game imho.


??? Someone pointed this out; Open C, Known. Open B, half and half. Open A, all unknown. Sort of a "grow into it" thing.

And then what of the Known thing you posted of Super Senior? I mean, I don't care one way or the other.... Remember, my ASA state events were 50/50 when I started and then went National with all unknown just this past two years and only due to those who shot National level, not because the State level shooters wanted such.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll be shooting SS this year as I did last year. I like shooting with people around my age, even though I qualified for SS last year as far as age. Froze to death at Newberry, and got winded at London. Still had a blast, though:wink: Finally got my Prestige shooting like I want. I placed in the middle of the pack both times. Since I don't forsee me placing in the top 3 spots, I just love to shoot. Kinda feel like a kid waiting for the 2014 season. :darkbeer::thumbs_up
Tommy


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

at 72 I will be shoot senior master again this year. Just love being out there with you young guys and having fun....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> And then what of the Known thing you posted of Super Senior? I mean, I don't care one way or the other.... .


when i get bored i post stuff to see what other people think...so, what do you think, Sonny?


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll be shooting the geezer class again and whats cool about it is that you can win all you want and you dont have to move. lol


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

I will be shooting k 45 really enjoyed the few shoots I shot last year


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Rattlinman I didn't know you were going to shoot open a with rick and I next year, that is awesome.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

move on to SP with larry


----------



## clos21 (Sep 9, 2007)

K50


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Padgett said:


> Rattlinman I didn't know you were going to shoot open a with rick and I next year, that is awesome.


Johnny and Ric in A lookout lol. Padgett are you staying in open B? I was contaplating going to B to try an open class. I bet open B could prob use another 40-50 place shooter


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

rocket80 said:


> Johnny and Ric in A lookout lol. Padgett are you staying in open B? I was contaplating going to B to try an open class. I bet open B could prob use another 40-50 place shooter


Hey now.....can only be 10 of us in there, you can be 39th


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Open b or k45 proly


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Won my way out of Open A, moving to Semi. Looking forward to having some fun.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Quit bragging about winning out of open a because you are hurting my feelings.


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

You will have fun it was my favorite class of all,a lot more laid back than you would expect.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

That's easy to say when you won out of semi and are switching to traditional lol


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

K50 or K45


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Padgett said:


> Rattlinman I didn't know you were going to shoot open a with rick and I next year, that is awesome.


Yeah, figured might as well! I just can't put up enough points on the unknown day to stay ahead of the dot shooters on the known day....so I figured I'd jump to the big dogs and suck it up on both days!!!!!!



rocket80 said:


> Johnny and Ric in A lookout lol. Padgett are you staying in open B? I was contaplating going to B to try an open class. I bet open B could prob use another 40-50 place shooter


You might as well hang with all of us in Open A, that way we can form our own cult and sneer at the Open B and Known fellers!



Garceau said:


> Hey now.....can only be 10 of us in there, you can be 39th


ok, 10 of you, but 39th place....not feeling the math! Is that goes-in-tas like on the Beverly Hillbillys? 2 goes-in-ta 2 4 times, 4 goes-in-ta 8...so on ?

and yeah, I'm callin ya a hillbilly. [email protected]!


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

K50


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

STRICNINE said:


> K50


If your going to shoot k50.....you miyht want look at shooting the asa warmup....down near me....usually get about half of the k50 field ...as like we half over half the class from fla that shoot in it


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> ok, 10 of you, but 39th place....not feeling the math! Is that goes-in-tas like on the Beverly Hillbillys? 2 goes-in-ta 2 4 times, 4 goes-in-ta 8...so on ?
> 
> and yeah, I'm callin ya a hillbilly. [email protected]!


He said he would place in the 40th place somewhere.....im saying we already got 40-49th all locked up. But he can be 39th place


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence kg. You will have to excuse rattlinman he is from Missouri


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

bhtr3d said:


> If your going to shoot k50.....you miyht want look at shooting the asa warmup....down near me....usually get about half of the k50 field ...as like we half over half the class from fla that shoot in it


Where and when? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

STRICNINE said:


> Where and when? Thanks for the heads up!


It's at Tampa Bay Sporting Clays in Land o Lakes Jan 26 . I think we have more K50 shooters then any other state.....LOL


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

So what class should I shoot? I shoot MBO at IBO events but the best I've done so far is middle of the pack. Now I won our ASA State Championship this year in Open C (before change so it was half known and half unknown.) Shot great for me, but still prolly average compared to others at 2 down. There were only 3-4 people in my class total, so it was nearly winning by default. 

I was planning on shooting Open C this year before the changes, but have since been considering Open B. Any suggestions?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

well you can do b or a.....thats your best bet.....unless you want to shoot all known...then k45 your choice


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Outback Man said:


> So what class should I shoot? I shoot MBO at IBO events but the best I've done so far is middle of the pack. Now I won our ASA State Championship this year in Open C (before change so it was half known and half unknown.) Shot great for me, but still prolly average compared to others at 2 down. There were only 3-4 people in my class total, so it was nearly winning by default.
> 
> I was planning on shooting Open C this year before the changes, but have since been considering Open B. Any suggestions?


I never worry about how many people there are in my class....I always, I beat 'em all...whether they showed up or not.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Shooting all known makes it a lot of fun for me personally. I don't judge yardage real well but usually shoot above my head for some reason. K45 is where its at for me, then I'll move on to k50


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I will be assuming the lower scores for semi-pro.... I need a Will Ferrel whig like the one he wore in the movie semi pro


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

I doubt that jerry you shoot pretty darn good. You still enjoying that pse?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking to shoot Unlimited or Open A in 2014....Then Senior Open in 2015!!!! I've been trying to turn 50 for years!!!


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

I will b making the jump to open pro


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

xtraefrt said:


> I will b making the jump to open pro


Awesome man, good luck!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I'm going open B or A, not really ready for A but it's hard to beat some of these guys after the known half.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

yep love it


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 29, 2011)

After about an 11 year hiatus I'm coming back in K45 until I can get my head wrapped around judging yardage again. It's going to be nice coming back and no one knowing who I am. Get to meet/make a lot of new friends and once again enjoy something I am so passionate about. I'm hoping the opportunity to look at the targets a little on the known yardage ranges will allow me to tune up a little on judging again. I have a $2000 range finder so I haven't judged spit in a really long time. Maybe when things start clicking for me I will switch over to Open B before moving up. Look forward to seeing a lot of you in Florida. I can't tell you how many dreams I've had of making that perfect shot. I'm a professional gunsmith by trade and manufacture high end custom handguns and precision long range rifles for a living so the last few years have been filled with practical/tactical rifle comps and USPSA. I'll still travel the country shooting the pistol stuff but there are gaps in there that will let me shoot a little ASA as well. 
Bobby Keigans
Freedom Gunworks Inc.


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Shot out of B 1st in Monroe 7th in Texas and 3rd at classic headed to A or known 50! Just my opinion but I think having known yardage day and an unknown yardage day shows who the best all around shooter is and not just a 1 dimensional shooter 

PSE archery


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

camoman30 said:


> Shot out of B 1st in Monroe 7th in Texas and 3rd at classic headed to A or known 50! Just my opinion but I think having known yardage day and an unknown yardage day shows who the best all around shooter is and not just a 1 dimensional shooter
> 
> PSE archery


Im one of those dimensional shooters. In C i scraped by on the unknown and smoked the known. I like the known alot better, I was $66 bucks from winning out of K45 after 2 shoots last year. Im thinking about moving myself to K50 because I feel I would have won another $66 had I got to shoot the classic.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Garceau said:


> He said he would place in the 40th place somewhere.....im saying we already got 40-49th all locked up. But he can be 39th place





rocket80 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence kg. You will have to excuse rattlinman he is from Missouri


Yeah...er...yup. What? I had my brain wrapped around the idea that you were pushing him out of the bottom....lmao, brain wasn't working!

Rocket, did I hear you bought a Hoyt? And are you still Moxie-fied Kevin?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Yeah...er...yup. What? I had my brain wrapped around the idea that you were pushing him out of the bottom....lmao, brain wasn't working!
> 
> Rocket, did I hear you bought a Hoyt? And are you still Moxie-fied Kevin?


Moxie-fied to the max!


----------



## soundtx (Nov 19, 2008)

Senior Hunter for me. Some of these " seniors" around here can flat out shoot.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I have never shot in ASA before, usually shoot with a CBE moveable sight attached to my hunting bow, but also have a hunting 5 pin sight. I do no plan on buying a 3D bow for shooting in ASA just plan on getting a new hunting bow and using it for both 3d and hunting. What class should I shoot in? I practice daily at 60+ yards, and but have my good days and bad days on judging yardages. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

shootnrelease said:


> I have never shot in ASA before, usually shoot with a CBE moveable sight attached to my hunting bow, but also have a hunting 5 pin sight. I do no plan on buying a 3D bow for shooting in ASA just plan on getting a new hunting bow and using it for both 3d and hunting. What class should I shoot in? I practice daily at 60+ yards, and but have my good days and bad days on judging yardages. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


If this is your first ASA, you could sign up for the Novice Class, fixed pins, short stab, 30 yards max w/ known yardage both days. But be warned that there are some in that class that really shouldn't be and you'll see scores of 30-45 up.

I would sign up for the Hunter Class. Fixed multiple pins, 280 fps speed limit, short stab, 40 yards max w/ unknown one day and known the next. I shot that class for two years and met some great people, solid shooters, but a relaxed, fun atmosphere. You'll have fun.

I'd recommend checking the rules and regs area on the ASA website to get all of the restrictions.

Good luck!


----------



## DanielMatthews (May 12, 2011)

With the addition of k-40 I think I'm going to shoot that class this year!! Can't wait to get on the range and see you guys and gals!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

DanielMatthews said:


> With the addition of k-40 I think I'm going to shoot that class this year!!


Good luck with that Daniel.! lol


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

open B


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Senior Masters


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

It's about time Dave !!! --- Y'all better bring your "A Game" I hear those ol' geezers are pretty tough --- competition is absolutely FIERCE !!!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

elkhunter said:


> It's about time Dave !!! --- Y'all better bring your "A Game" I hear those ol' geezers are pretty tough --- competition is absolutely FIERCE !!!


You should know Chuck..your one of the front runners..I will give it a shot..hope I can get Troy interested. He won money last year..hardly ever shoots..will see what happens..


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

So in the hunter class is there a certain speed u can be over 280 say my bow is shooting 288fps would that not count thanks.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Draw27 said:


> So in the hunter class is there a certain speed u can be over 280 say my bow is shooting 288fps would that not count thanks.


288 is your max.....thu s also goes by the chrono at the shoot.....so 288 is putting luck on the line.....because the also do take the chrono out onto the ranges


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Draw27 said:


> So in the hunter class is there a certain speed u can be over 280 say my bow is shooting 288fps would that not count thanks.





bhtr3d said:


> 288 is your max.....thu s also goes by the chrono at the shoot.....so 288 is putting luck on the line.....because the also do take the chrono out onto the ranges


I agree, that's playing with fire. You happen to get on range and it's a hot day, that bow may pick up a couple fps, and suddenly you are re-adjusting or worse, going home early with your hand slapped! 

I've seen it a few times and it's not worth 2or 4 fps. Drop it down to 280-284 and you'll shoot just as well and no worries about being over.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't decide now that C is all known. Guess I have to make up my mind real soon. Might shoot Senior.  :noidea:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Can't decide now that C is all known. Guess I have to make up my mind real soon. Might shoot Senior.  :noidea:


Come and Get You Some....... if you can!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Come and Get You Some....... if you can!


I can't decide who I want to donate my money to.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gonna give unlimited a try. I have had such a good time shooting pins hunting this year ,so I think I'll keep them on. OpenC /know 40 doesn't appeal to me anymore !


----------

